# USS Midway Museum



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2009)

I took a trip to see this ship, down at San Diego. Here's the first five pics. A lot more to come.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice pictures Sys. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2009)

Look forward to more!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice pics sys!

Keep 'em coming!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 7, 2009)

I love the Dauntless they have there... I could stare at it for hours. Something about it parked in a hanger deck waiting to fly.... wow


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 7, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres the next set.

If anyone has comments or questions, please ask. Especially if you were a bluejacket and can add to my comments.

Picture 1: Hanger deck looking aft.

Picture 2: Lots and lots of life jacket lockers all throught the hanger deck. Below these ones, is the "liguid gas" plant.

Picture 3: Liguid nitrogen is produced for the tires, liquid oxygen for the aircraft.

Picture 4: They had a nice big model of a R2800 radial engine, that was cutaway to show the inner workings

Picture 5: And the neat part about it, was it was "moving" so that you can see how all the gears "spin around" for the power transmission tot he prop, the ignition and camshaft timing, the supercharger.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2009)

WHOA!!!! I love it!!!!! Thank you Syscom for the thread, this is great!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 7, 2009)

Great posts. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres the next set:

Pic 6: One of the many passageways. The Midway class carriers were the first types designed with direct experience from battle damage on existing carriers. As such, lots of compartmentalization.

Pic 7: Above the chain locker. Since this compartment remained empty for obvious reasons, it was used as an exercise area. Lots of "notices" were still attached to the bulkheads and saying if you want to reserve the room for that purpose, contact the Lt on duty"

Pic 8: Porthole, dead center on the hurricane bow. The carrier in the back is the USS Ronald Reagan. A warning plaque above it said it should never be opened without permission of the boats bosuns.

Pic 9: Plaque

Pic 10, 11: Dont like our cable management? Were the navy and we do our own method of cable management. Everywhere you looked, there was cables for all purposes; signaling, datacomm and power.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

Great pics Sys....


----------



## Henk (Nov 8, 2009)

Great pics mate and keep em coming.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 8, 2009)

Great pictures Sys. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. Havent seen a wire-bundle like that in years! Thank the Lord for cable tags to tell us where each one goes!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 9, 2009)

It's just mind-boggling to me what goes into the design and construction of these graet ships! 

Keep them pics coming sys.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great pics Sys, just great! Too bad that they couldn't save the Coral Sea as well!  I see that Midway have 8 Mig kills, I think that the "Ageless Warrior" had 7....


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool... where's the Dauntless?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Cool... where's the Dauntless?



Be patient! 

Picture 12: Passageway and cable bundles. It seems the ship was held together by cables!

Picture 13: Ready room setup for Vietnam war era (1965) when the F8U Crusaders were on board and flying missions.

Picture 14: A reminder that there were some good navy fighters around prior to the F-4 Phantom 2.

Picture 15: The ready room (?) for the CAG. 

Picture 16: Anyone remember these typewriters that had simple word processing features?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2009)

I have one of those typewriters sitting beside my computer at the moment.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm using the forum on that right now.... not easy I tell you!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Pics!


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2009)

Please continue the tour....don't forget to tip the guide.


DBII


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Picture 17: Another view of the hanger deck. The size of this is astounding!

Picture 18: Another passageway.

Picture 19: Steam controls.

Picture 20: Pipes and tubes everywhere. If you ever want to learn to be a pipefitter, then the navy is the place for you.

Picture 21: The welding shop


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots sys.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool shots Syscom! I'd love to have one of those vises at the shop.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2009)

It might be Midway, but I'm looking at Coral Sea!  Awesome pics Sys, keep 'em coming mate!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

The best part of the ship was the engine room. Ive never seen the engineering spaces of a large ship (USS Texas Memorial doesnt count).

Picture 22: The chief engine men [I dont know the correct term to call them] would monitor all four "screws" at this location. They could see at a glance what was happening to the boilers, turbines, generators and propeller shafts.

Picture 23: (ditto)

Picture 24: Theres something artistic about schematic charts to show how things work.

Picture 25: Not too many dials and gauges to watch, but if something fails on a ship of this size, look out!

Picture 26: Its a spartan "no frills" arrangement. I suppose the Nuke ships of the navy have a more interesting layout.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 25, 2009)

How far down into the ship were you able to go Sys?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2009)

Neat stuff. I have been wanting to go there for years, and always have the kids along. The wife says no every time. One of these days I will get down there to see it.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> How far down into the ship were you able to go Sys?



They have one of the engine rooms open. Next set of pics will show that. I asked a docent about opening more of the engineering spaces to the public and he explained that theres a lot of asbestos issues to worry about, and .... all four engine rooms are the same. If youve seen one, youve seen them all.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool stuff. Can't wait for more pics. I wonder if the people working on the ship as guides get to explore on there own.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2009)

With all here Syscom. Great material!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Cool stuff. Can't wait for more pics. I wonder if the people working on the ship as guides get to explore on there own.




That would be so tempting!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 26, 2009)

How could you not explore on your own. I know I could not resist the temptation! To be around that much ship and history would be too much to much for me to resist.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2009)

The engine room was the neatest place on the ship. Its the part of the ship that's the most vital, yet the sailors who run the engines don't get much of the glory.

Pic 28. This was one of four "throttles", one for each screw.

Pic 29. Lots of analog gages as opposed to digital. Analog gauges are far easier on the eyes and brain
when trying to watch "data" over time, like to deduce trends and oscillations.

Pic 30. Notice the picture of the propellors and the sailor next to it.

Pic 31. The size of the steam pipes was impressive.

Pic 32. Lube oil testing had to be done frequently.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> The engine room was the neatest place on the ship. Its the part of the ship that's the most vital, yet the sailors who run the engines don't get much of the glory.



That is so true, great pics! Man, that's a lot of brass to shine......


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is so true, great pics! Man, that's a lot of brass to shine......



I get tired just thinking about it...


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2009)

A short Bluejacket tale. I was a helicopter air sonar operator HS-4 in SH34J helicopters. We were on the Yorktown. I met the ship mid cruise at Subic Bay the Philippines, 1963. The first night I had to walk thru the hangar deck at night, my shins were in so much pain from the tie down chains on the aircraft, yes there were red lights in the ship at night, but you need to aclimate yourself to them for a couple of minutes. Lesson learned. But I sure liked the night at sea. On hot nights we used to sleep a while in the gun tubs forward, just the pulse of the ship and the breaking water on the bow. Our squadron quarters were forward, under the flight deck. You have never heard noise till you have heard the steam catapult slamming to a stop overhead, then the whir as it returned to starting position. She is a floating museum now. I took my Aussie wife to the 4th of July celebrations aboard one like her, the Hornet in Alameda. That brought back memories. I'm glad she was able to see where I "worked" as a young bloke. cheers, Bill


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Pic 33
The engine room below. The lower decks must have been quite hot, noisy and dirty.

Pic 34
Placard for the engine crew

Pic 35
The steam pipes were quite impressive. Can you imagine what would happen if this pipe ruptured like what happened in the WW2 sea battles?

Pic 36
The inside of one of the engines (this is one of the low pressure types). You can see the turbine in the upper right.

Pic 37
Placard for the tourists


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2009)

Very interesting Syscom! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the additional pics Sys!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those are bada$$ syscom thank you very much!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2010)

Picture 38. In the engine room, it was nice to know how far down you are.

Picture 39. Placard for the tourists

Picture 40. Placard for the tourists

Picture 41. One of the air conditioners.

Picture 42. While heading back up to the hanger deck, I passed by the mess hall.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2010)

It's amazing how well maintained it is. Great stuff Syscom!!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's some more pics.

Picture 43: Above the hanger deck were "control rooms" where the officers could watch over the planes and crewman, as well as direct fire crews and damage control teams.

Picture 44: Sign for tourists.

Picture 45: Damage control diagrams

Picture 46: Another control room.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

Great stuff Sys. 


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's the SBD Dauntless they had in the hanger deck


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2010)

Those are first rate.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2010)

The old guys in the first couple of shots look like they are having a lot of fun. And great shots Syscom!!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The old guys in the first couple of shots look like they are having a lot of fun. And great shots Syscom!!



One of them was an infantryman from the 90th Inf Division. He was telling us that for him and many of his buddies, the most feared weapon the Nazi's had was the nebelwerfer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting .


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool pictures Sys.


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Pictures 1 and 2: The shipbuilders often built a very large scale Lucite model of the ships. This one was built for the Navy Bureau of Ships when the ships of this class were still under construction.

Pic 3 and 4: You are looking down from the hanger deck down to bottom recesses of the ship where the main repair shops were located. The service elevator was removed and a thick glass covering was put in place. I hope that in the future, these shops will be opened up as part of the tour.

Pics 5, 6 and 7: The elevator. The capacity and cycle times of the elevators dictate the operations tempo on board. As such, they are quite impressive.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent stuff Syscom! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2010)

More cool pictures Syscom. 


Wheels


----------



## machine shop tom (Mar 19, 2010)

Great pics.

Does anybody know the name of the ship that was originally named the USS Midway, but had it's name changed so CV-41 could take the moniker?


tom


----------



## Ghostdancer (Mar 28, 2010)

I visited the Midway on a trip to San Diego in August 2006. Would recommend this to anyone traveling there. The admission then was $15.00, but after being up and down and all along the carrier that admission price didn't seem so high. Some good places to eat in that area too.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pic 1 and 2: Electrical damage control materials. Interesting concept to allow the bridging of power around damaged compartments. These were located in everywhere.

Pic 3: The mess deck and kitchen.

Pic 4: The bomb elevator stopped at this level.

Pic 5: A pexiglass barrier to keep the tourists from leaning over and falling into the bomb storage area.

Pic 6: All passages to the bomb stowage areas were protected by marines with "shoot to kill" orders.

Pic 7: Medical area. This was one of the first aid rooms. The most common ailment was for sailors getting stitches on their heads from forgetting to "duck" while walking from compartment to compartment.

Pic 8: An all service post office.

Pic 9: The machine shop.

Pic 10. Another pic of the bomb elevator at the mess deck.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2010)

Great material and shots Syscom!! Makes me regret not ever taking a tour when I lived in the middle of all of it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

Running those lathes in high seas had to be interesting.


Wheels


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 17, 2010)

machine shop tom said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Does anybody know the name of the ship that was originally named the USS Midway, but had it's name changed so CV-41 could take the moniker?
> 
> ...



I'll answer my own question. 

It was the CVE-63, renamed the St. Lo. Renaming a ship in service is supposed to bring bad luck. 

The St. Lo was sunk by Kamikaze, Oct. 25th, 1944, in the closing stages of the Battle off Samar.

I wish my machine shop was as clean as the one on the Midway.


tom


----------

